# Coyote Hunting...



## 00jason00 (Jan 7, 2013)

Anyone interested in getting together and doing some dog hunting? I have had the chance to go out a few times this year and do some calling with minimal success. Just looking for some new hunting buddies to show me some new areas and have a little fun... Maybe even collect a few bounties.


----------



## Nathanwild (Sep 30, 2012)

where are you located at?


----------

